# Guestbook Template??



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have been using one of lycos free guestbooks for years. The problem is that it is getting more and more rediculous with the ads,
Is there a template or a html code I can use to make my own book on my webspace? I am really tired of my visitors getting their face full of spam every visit to the book. 
It wasn't so bad when there was only 1 ad on it, but if I drop my blockers and go to the page it is just plain embarrassing. I run the site on a tight budget and really don't want to pay someone to take off the ads. I am also aware that is how they manage to keep the free service so I am not complaining. If I can make my own book I will. I have tons of ad free webspace so that isn't an issue. The issue is that my webspace costs less than a no ads guestbook. Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Look up "Free Guestbook PHP" or whatever your host supports. Guestbooks are pretty easy to make.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

www.cjb.com (a domain redirection service) gives a free guestbook among other things whenever you sign up with them. Unless you pay, you have a popup when you go to the cjb address. Not sure about the guestbook.

People may get suspicious about the boldly stated fact that the owner can see the signers IP.


----------

